# Long tailed lizards



## skinkachu (Apr 24, 2008)

Just wondered if someone would be kind enough to sum up the care of longtailed lizards for me? I've been interested for a while, Googled for all the info I can but have read several conflicting bits of advice re. housing, company, diet so would like to hear from someone with experience to just confirm what I'd need viv-wise, what they eat, group size etc. and a good place to get them from if possible (in the Surrey area)
Thanks in advance


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Do you mean Long Tailed Lizards/Long Tailed Skinks (Takydromus sexlineatus)









Or Long Tailed Lizards/Red Rock Lizards (Latastia longicaudata)


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Both are from the same family, but I assume it's _Takydromus_ you mean simply because I have never come across _Latastia_ being sold in the UK. If the tail is about 3-4 times longer than the body, then it's certainly _Takydromus _rather than _Latastia_. 

There is an article in _Reptilia #33_ by Philip Purser on the care of _T. sexlineatus_. Also try The Lizard Keeper's Handbook by deVosjoli which gives broad care outlines (and is a good book for many other lizards). If you speak German there is a book available on all the _Takydromus _species and possibly also a smaller one just covering _T. sexlineatus_. Rogner also covers the genus in Eidechsen.

Broadly speaking the consensus seems to be that these lizards need a viv well planted with low plants, twigs, rocks and other objects for climbing or grasping as they are inhabitants of the eastern and southern grassy plainlands of Asia. Rogner reported care of a pair of these animals with 60% humidity and a daytime temp of 28 deg C (presumably at the warm end), dropping to 21 at night.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Cyberlizard said:


> Both are from the same family, but I assume it's _Takydromus_ you mean simply because I have never come across _Latastia_ being sold in the UK.


It's possible, there were a few around a couple of years ago, I bred them too...


----------



## skinkachu (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info, yes it was Takydromus sexlineatus (and no, unfortunately I don't speak German - je parle un peu de francais!)


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

try asking spikebrit as he keeps long tails.


----------



## skinkachu (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Linda. I've just ordered the Reptilia mag and the Lizard Keeper's Handbook, if I get stuck I'll drop him a PM - definately don't want to jump into something I'm not 100% and put any critters at risk of not getting the correct care


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Good work Skinkachu! Let us know how you get on - a lot of us are interested in lacertids. I think they are often overlooked.

Ally, I would also be interested to hear about your experiences with _Latastia_.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Really was as simple as getting a group in at the shop (2.3) all three females laid eggs (good hatch rate - incubated with the Beardies) sold 1.2 then the last pair laid again about 6 months later - again good hatch rate!
The babies were tiny compared to the adults, most were sold in the shop once old enough, someone picked up the last one at the Barking Show last year!


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

That's excellent. I'm guessing the parents were East African imports? How did you find them as captives in terms of care and character?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I think that's where they came from... They were very inquisitive through the glass, settled down over time with hands inside the viv, but would obviously never be cuddly! Very active, great to watch and fantastic feeders from day one.


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for that Ally. It's interesting as it sounds like they were quite adaptable despite being wild-caught and not that well-known among UK keepers.


----------

